# Urgent Advice Required - Budget 4.1/2.1 speakers under 4.5K



## speedyguy (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi,

I bought an iBall Tarang 4.1 speakers recently but I guess my expectations were slightly higher than it performed. I realized I should have looked into a slightly higher budget to get that. Please advice me some 2.1/4.1 speakers that I can look into. 

I admire good filtered bass effects, and crisp sound. Usage is in my bedroom (mid-sized). Better if I can get something that does not make the sound crack (sub-woofer) at higher volume. It will be connected to my laptop/PC (single/double 3.5mm jack) and main purpose would be casual songs, movies and very-very few games. 

I also admire good surround effect so I mentioned 4.1 as well. Or, is it possible to buy a nice 2.1 and get a very low-end simple two speakers and connect is to use it as rear speakers, routing the surround effect by some software.

Thanks in Advance.

PS: My apologies if these are recently discussed but I couldn't find exactly what I'm looking for. 

Enjoy~!


----------



## Minion (Dec 28, 2012)

get these
Sony SRS-D9 2.1
Sony SRS-D9 2.1 Multimedia Speakers: Flipkart.com


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm aware of this, but how do you defend it in front of 4.1's/5.1's which come under similar budget. Like the ones from F&D, Creative etc.

Enjoy~!


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 28, 2012)

Go for Zebronic . as your requirement.


----------



## doom2010 (Dec 29, 2012)

If u want 2.1 then get the Edifier C2 from snapdeal
Head to here :





> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/167546-basic-2-1-pc-speaker-set.html


----------



## havoknation (Dec 29, 2012)

Logitech Z506


----------



## Minion (Dec 29, 2012)

speedyguy said:


> I'm aware of this, but how do you defend it in front of 4.1's/5.1's which come under similar budget. Like the ones from F&D, Creative etc.
> 
> Enjoy~!



cheap 5.1 are not any good if you need 5.1 then get atleast a logitech z506.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Guys, went to croma, pai etc (electronic stores). Yes, realized the 5.1's in the range of 3-5k weren't really worth. I bought Sony SRS D9 2.1 speakers. It's shaking stuffs around right out of the box. I assume it would even further smoothen up its rubber once through with the break-in period. 

Thanks for your advices, they helped me.

Enjoy~!


----------



## Minion (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ congo on you purchase it will take some time for burnin.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks.

Also, an advice for people looking to buy these speakers, don't buy from flipkart until they slash their price. They have it for Rs. 4,999/- (after 9% discount). Its already reduced to Rs. 4,490/- in showrooms/retails stores. And trust me me, they are worth every buck of that.

Enjoy~!


----------



## doom2010 (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats and happy listen...


----------

